# Harvest Apple Salsa with Cinnamon Chips



## Filus59602 (Nov 13, 2002)

Harvest Apple Salsa with Cinnamon Chips 

Serving: 8 
Prep Time: 5 minutes minutes 
Cook Time: 25 minutes 
Total Time: 30 minutes 

2 tablespoon sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
4 8-inch flour tortillas 
2 medium Granny Smith Apples Chopped 
1 medium Pear Chopped 
1/2 cup Chopped seedless red grapes 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts 
1 tablespoon packed brown sugar 
3 tablespoon orange juice 
2 teaspoons grated orange peel 

Preheat oven to 475 degrees. 

For cinnamon chipps: combine sugar and cinnamon in small bowl. Brush tortillas with water. Sprinkle sugar mixture evenly over tortillas. Cut each tortilla into 8 wedges. Arrange on backing sheet. Bake 5 to 7 minutes or untill golden. Remove to wire rack to cool completely. 

For Salsa: combine all salsa ingredients in large bowl. (apples through orange peel) Serve salsa with cinnamon chips. 

Based on individual serving. 

Calories: 127 
Total Fat: 4 g 
Carbohydrates: 22 g 
Protein: 2 g


----------

